# We filmed in a music video!



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

So, this June Snicks and I participated in the creation of two music videos for two different folklore groups, and one of them is finally ready! I can't wait until I get my hands on the second one as well, as it was more exciting and challenging to make, but, until that, I'm sharing this and hope you enjoy it.  Snicks is the darker bay. :gallop:





The song is an old Latvian folk song, featuring traditional mythological characters, and here are the lyrics. To clear things up, this is not a song about alcoholism.  To ancient Latvians, beer was a sacred beverage, brewed and used only in rituals and big celebrations:

The hare was brewing sweet beer 
In the footprint of a horse.

Five grains in six barrels - 
Oh, how sweet the beer is!

Two sons of gods came a riding, 
Lovers of some sweet beer.

Lovers of some sweet beer, 
Riders of fast horses.

Covered in dew and in frost, 
With golden saddles on their backs.

The riders unsaddled their horses
And turned them out in a golden paddock.

They turned them out in a golden paddock 
And asked me to be the herdsman.

To be the herdsman, 
To guard the golden trees.

To guard the golden trees, 
So that the horses wouldn't break off the treetops.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

That was great :wink:

.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Well done, very good.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

That's lovely.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh, beautiful. It must have been such fun to make!


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks.  You're welcome to check out the other music video we filmed for this summer here:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-videos/another-music-video-we-filmed-exciting-605026/


----------



## Hobbsy (Dec 10, 2015)

beautiful


----------



## Sirius (Aug 12, 2013)

Loved it!!!!


----------



## Werecat (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh wow, that was absolutely lovely!


----------

